

DAVdroid: An open-source CalDAV/CardDAV synchronization app for Android 4+ - mailinator12
http://davdroid.bitfire.at

======
vader1
I'm using DAVdroid in combination with Owncloud, which works very well.
Unfortunately though the author does not want to add support for self-signed
certificates, which is not a huge problem for us technical people (we can
manually import the certificate into Android and deal with the silly
consequences that brings), but it's a dealbreaker for being able to get the
rest of my family off of google and onto owncloud.

~~~
ge0rg
Yeah, the certificate situation on Android is really sad, if you cannot afford
to buy/get a "proper" cert.

I wish more applications would provide an easy way to use self-signed certs
without totally compromising security.

Edit: link to davdroid issue:
[https://github.com/rfc2822/davdroid/issues/3](https://github.com/rfc2822/davdroid/issues/3)

~~~
13throwaway
StartSSL offers free certs.

~~~
feld
until they're blacklisted by everyone because nobody revokes their compromised
certs because it costs money to do so

StartSSL's heart is in the right place but they're throttling the edge and
very close to being ostracized completely.

------
chrisballinger
How does this compare to WhisperSystem's Flock?
[https://github.com/WhisperSystems/Flock](https://github.com/WhisperSystems/Flock)

~~~
untitaker_
From a first glance, Flock seems to do end-to-end encryption over
CardDAV/CalDAV. DAVdroid is, as the name implies, just a sync client for
CardDAV/CalDAV servers -- no end-to-end encryption.

If you value privacy that much, Flock seems interesting, while the lack of
end-to-end encryption in DAVdroid has other advantages (e.g. ability to use
server's web UI, compatibility with other clients)

~~~
mailinator12
What do you mean, "end-to-end encryption"? How should contacts/events be
transferred encrypted from/to a CalDAV/CardDAV server? Those servers expected
icals and vcfs, not encrypted data.

~~~
untitaker_
I don't know myself, this is just what i gathered from the README. It might be
possible that they're still producing valid iCalendar and VCARD files, but
with a lot of ciphertext in them.

~~~
mailinator12
That might be, but then CalDAV/CardDAV would be reduced to WebDAV, so it would
only be a WebDAV-Sync (because the server couldn't reply to CalDAV requests
like "show me events between xx and yy"). As far as I have seen, Flock only
"encrypts" the connection, say, is using SSL. But please correct me if I'm
wrong!

~~~
untitaker_
It specifically states that it does end-to-end-encryption (which is not SSL).
I know the authors, and IMO they're not the kinda guys who throw around with
buzzwords.

~~~
mailinator12
i just can't imagine how this should work (to avoid saying that it can't
work), so some specs or more information would be useful.

------
Gormo
I've been using DAVDroid since January to sync with my OwnCloud CalDAV/CardDAV
server, and it's been working flawlessly for me. Every update in either
direction has synced without a hiccup.

Most of the issues I've experienced have been relatively minor, and have been
the result of issues with the Android platform itself, and not DAVDroid:
there's no to-do/task list integrated with the default Android calendar app,
so tasks stored in CalDAV don't show up without a separate app, and most of
third-party to-do list apps for Android seem to either have significant flaws
in their own right, or use their own proprietary sync protocols rather than
CalDAV. Additional, Android's contact list doesn't have exactly the same
layout of fields as the CardDAV standard, so there are a couple of situations
in which certain data hasn't synced properly. But, again, these issues have
nothing to do with the DAVDroid app itself, which is excellent.

~~~
untitaker_
This is why i stay with CardDAV-Sync and CalDAV-Sync. The latter is compatible
with a task app from the same author.

------
XorNot
Ooh, exciting.

Although my needs always seem to be shifting, because I'm back behind a NAT
(and carrier-grade NAT as well) now so my new trial is finding a way to punch-
through that and put all my devices on a common VPN before I get round to
setting up CardDav/CalDAV servers for myself again.

------
shared4you
I discovered various CardDAV servers listed on Davdroid's homepage. I just
installed Baikal server and worked flawlessly with Davdriod. THanks OP and
DAVdroid !

